# baloonacy hi-light powders make my mad!!



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 25, 2007)

I was so excited when I got my powders today. I feel like I was fooled. There are no highlight properties for my nc50 skin. The top rubbed off to a muddy/chalky blot powder (mellow rave). I saw one that someone had swatched but I didnt think it was that flat. Was anyone else dissapointed with these or is it just me? Please let me know how you guys found a use for it. Thanks


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 25, 2007)

I am so glad you initiated this post! I have been scouting the beauty of colour forum to see what other pp thought. I got both of the powders. When i tried them in the store i really like hullaballo. I thought it could be a nice blush when the shiny top wore off but the MA convince me to get mellow rave because she thought i could use it all over my face. So far i used mellow rave once and it seems ok. Will see how it goes though. Can't wait to read what other pp though.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

I HATE HATE HATE THE BEAUTY POWDERS...yall are right. I'm an NC20, and it shows up as a matte ugly chalky thing on me. it looks disgusting I returned those powders the next day!!! I was mad. I waited so long for these and they're just nasty.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! thanks for the info.. thats ashame cause they look so pretty in the pot.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah it looked pretty in the pan, but the swatch was not appealing at all. That overspray is so deceptive!


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 25, 2007)

I Agree, I got Mellow Rave and the gold spray on top was cuter than the powder itself. I dont think the powder is pigmented enough you can barely see it on me and it doesnt make me look matte or soft and glowy at all. I will probably stick to my peachtwist blush as a highlighter. Im not returning it cause I hate returns but I probably wont buy any other beauty powders. Why dont they just briing Metal Rock MSF back?!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

All this talk of metal rock, I wanna try it now! haha How does Metal Rock look on you Ebonyannette?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_yeah it looked pretty in the pan, but the swatch was not appealing at all. That overspray is so deceptive!_

 
I find it intresting that MAC would release a product with overspray only.. thats so sad to see.. b.c the pics ive seen the powders look so pretty.  Im def no investing my money on it this time around.  And thats sad in itself b.c im a big fan of beauty powders.


----------



## calbear (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh yeah the highlight powders are a major disappointment.  The product as it looks in the container is fabulous.  But once the overspray is gone it's just a chalky blush that doesn't work for most darker skin tones.  It was the only thing I was really excited about - don't get me wrong, I liked the gold pencil but I was really wanting the powders cause we didnt get a chance to see them at update since they didn't have them to show us.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm really the only one who likes these! Mellow Rave has a really subtle highlight and that's what I liked about it, I guess b/c there are so many other products out there that will give you that shimmery highlight.  I packed it onto my cheekbones and a few other spots on the face for the Nordies Trend Show on saturday and got  compliments that my skin had a pretty glow to it.  I don't think it's something that's necessary to have, I'm sure it won't sell out, but I enjoy mine and will put it on everyone!

KeshieShimmer, Metal Rock and Gold Deposit MSF were heaven on earth.  They were SO sexy on our skins, like hot shimmery bronzers with tons of glow, that didn't make us look red like Refined Deeper Bronze Bronzer.  I know I have pics of me wearing it somewhere...just gotta find them!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 27, 2007)

YOU MUST READ THIS!!!! I was at my local walgreens yesterday and I noticed that physicans formula was on sale. They have a powder that is IDENTICAL to the mellow rave overspray color. I hopefully can get some pics up to swatch soon. The name of the product was virtual powder in bronze and it was only $10. You must try if you were disapointed with the hi-lighters


----------



## stefania905 (May 14, 2007)

Can you use mellow rave as a bronzer kinda when the over spray is gone??


----------

